# Hitchcock's Home!



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

This will be short as I REALLY need a nap and Kubrick and Hitchcock are both already conked out - Hitch in his bed and Kubrick on the floor at my feet. The trip was very good... Hitch only woke up once at around 4 hours into the flight and slept the rest of the way - I just had to rub his belly and off to sleep he went. He woke up again when we landed and whined for a while because he needed to potty - took him outside, set down a pee pad and he went (not on the pad, LOL) so that was fine. The cab drive was uneventful and we played a bit when we got home. Kubrick is still ignoring Hitch, but that will come with time, I know. I gave them both breakfast (btw, Kimberly, Hitchcock apparently does NOT like fish oil, LOL) and now they're both asleep though Hitch keeps waking up because of the unusual city noises coming in from outside my window, LOL! I have to say, that I am SO glad that Kimberly was so good about teaching Hitch to be in an expen as he's very good in it, only whining rarely.  We'll see how he'll do later when he's not as tired, haha!

Here are some pictures I just took today after breakfast... I promise I'll get more (and better ones) later when I'm not as tired. So excited to have him home!!! :whoo:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

welcome home!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh How SWEET!!!!!!!!!
Congrats on your new puppy Lina! He is adorable!:kiss:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's such a doll! Congrats to you and I hope everyone gets settled in well.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Lina...he is SO cute...congrats to you! Now we can enjoy your wonderful photos of both boys!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lina,
Welcome home! he is such a cutie. I have to laugh at Kubrick ignoring him. Maybe he feels Hitch will go away if he does that
I remember when I got Mr Scuds. Fred ignored him for at least a week. Bella still does! LOL
Can't wait for more pictures of both boys!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome home!!

I remember when that bed was little Kubrick's 

Get some rest and congratulations again!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ohhhhhhh, sweet. Get some good rest.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Glad to hear you are home!!! What a good forum member posting photos after a red eye  Hope you get some good rest and we get to enjoy a lot of puppy breath this week!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome home!
Great photos


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> ... get to enjoy a lot of puppy breath this week!


Ah, it all just came together for me. He is not going to eat fish oil because it will ruin his puppy breath. Ha ha! (Not that I've ever been fond of puppy breath, but I know I'm in the minority on this one.)


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Aaaw, Hitch looks so cute in his little bed! Welcome home and go get some rest!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Lina, thanks for posting those pictures...I know you must be exhausted. How exciting that you finally have your new baby home. I'm looking forward to Hitch/Kubrick play pics.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so glad you had an uneventful trip home, get some rest.  
I am looking forward to the pics of your adorable little men.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Congrats on your new baby, Hitch is just adorable!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Ah, it all just came together for me. He is not going to eat fish oil because it will ruin his puppy breath. Ha ha! (Not that I've ever been fond of puppy breath, but I know I'm in the minority on this one.)


Kimberly- well, I didn't mean it to be that deep- maybe you are more awake than me (even though I am on EST)!!! I just thought we could enjoy the puppy breath thru the photos. I will pass on the fish oil breath too- HAHAHA!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome home Hitch! He is so adorable.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome home! What a cutie pie! Look forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Amanda!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hitchcock looks so cute and at home in that dogbed! I'm glad you made it home without any mishaps. Hope you can all get some rest!

Don't worry....Kubrick will come around. Lincoln hid under the bed a lot when we brought Scout home at first. Just make sure Kubrick has a "safe" place he can retreat to that is all his


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane, Kubrick figured that out right away last night at our house. Ha ha! He jumped on the sofa after getting kissed repeatedly by Hitchcock. Smart cookie! Hitch just looked up at him and wondered how he did that.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Where did you get the little doggy blanket? It's so cute!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Scooter's Family said:


> Where did you get the little doggy blanket? It's so cute!


If you're asking about the little black & white one in his bed, I made it.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Jane, Kubrick figured that out right away last night at our house. Ha ha! He jumped on the sofa after getting kissed repeatedly by Hitchcock. Smart cookie! Hitch just looked up at him and wondered how he did that.


Hitch will figure it out soon enough! :biggrin1:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Welcome home...can't wait to see more pictures of that adorable boy!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome back! Now the fun begins! 

Speaking of which, I can't figure out how you housebreak a dog in the city. I assume you are in an apartment?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome home Hitch!!! and Lina, Spencer and Kubrick too!!! I will be checking back for updates and pictures!!! have a nice nap everyone.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lina, Hitch is a doll in that little bed. It is tiring but so much fun to have a new pup. I'm sure Kubrick will be teaching Hitch how to get good treats in no time. Enjoy this puppy stage because it passes way to soon. I will be looking for some of your wonderful pictures to watch him grow and change.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> If you're asking about the little black & white one in his bed, I made it.


It's so cute! All the people making all of this great stuff should sell it to those of us who are "artistically challenged"!!! (I sew buttons on with dental floss!)


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Welcome home Hitch!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Bless your heart, Lina! Like Amanda said, you're such a good forum member to take the time to post pix after such a long trip and before your nap.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Glad you all made it home safely. Welcome home Hitch!


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Congratulations! Hitch is absolutely adorable. Can't wait to hear more stories about him and Kubrick


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome home Hitch. You are so cute.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Wish I'd could come over...*

I could lay on the floor and hang out! I'm not much trouble. And I am potty trained!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay!!! Welcome home Hitch! Lina those pics are just adorable. So glad the trip back was basically uneventful.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What a darling boy! Congratulations!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome Home Hitch! 
Thanks for the pictures Lina.
I can't wait to see Hitch and Kubrick playing together


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone! Kubrick is definitely not very happy that Hitchcock is here, but I am!  He's still growling any time Hitch gets near his face, LOL. We just had a play session which was interesting with me throwing Hitch a toy and then throwing Kubrick one! Though it worked out well as when I would throw Kubrick a ball Hitch would follow his brother, hoping to get him to play, so he tired himself out pretty good! He's back in his expen sleeping while I'm trying to pay extra attention to Kubrick. I hope he doesn't feel too lonely right now. I think it will be a week or two before he's comfortable having Hitch around and I don't want him to be jealous or too upset during that time. He's still giving me kisses and goofy grins, though! 

Hitchcock is adorable!!! He does love to bite my slippers, so I've been diverting his attention with a little chew toy I have for him. So far it's been working pretty well. He doesn't use his teeth often and when he does, his mouth is wide open (good boy!) but I'm still trying to deter his using teeth so I do a loud yip noise when he uses his teeth and it's so cute... Kubrick will come over and lick me when I make this noise and then Hitch follows suit so I have to boys giving me kisses. Is this puppy heaven or what???


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sheri, I forgot to answer your question... Kubrick is actually not housebroken, he's potty trained. He uses pee pads to this day here in my house. At my mom's house, where there is a backyard, he used outside only and when no one was paying attention to him (we of course haven't worked out a "let me out" signal with him in a high rise apartment condo), he used the pee pad I left out for him. He had absolutely zero accidents at my mom's house (and it's largely carpeted) and only used the pee pad a total of 3 times (during 5 days). I know a lot of people don't like doing the outside and inside thing, but it worked well for us and we'll probably do the same with Hitchcock. Once we have a home with a backyard, though, we will definitely try to make them use outside only with maybe pee pads for rainy days. For now, though, our system works for us!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Lina - I am so happy that your little boy is home safe and sound with you guys. He is just stinkin cute!!!!!! I cannot wait for him to come with Kubrick for playdates!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yay, Lina, sounds like it's all going well! Pablo is very snobbish with puppies too. I think they just don't want their hair and ears to get messed up by puppy teeth, LOL. Kubrick will soon LOVE having his own little brother.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina,

He's too cute for words. I suspect it won't take very long at all before Kubrick gets that Hitch is here to stay and starts to have fun with him. Please tell me that bed is a new one. It's in too much of a pristine condition to be a hand-me-down.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, I can't wait for a playdate either! When are you going to have your next one? :boink:

Maryam, I think you're onto something there... though Kubrick isn't too much of a prissy dog, as we all know. 

Geri, LOL, no it's Kubrick's old bed! It was filthy but a good wash (two actually!) in the washing machine and it came out looking like new.  Though it better considering how much $$ I spent on it when I bought it! It's a REALLY nice bed and Kubrick loved it a lot but he stopped fitting in it right when he was about 7-8 months old. He could squeeze in, but it looked like a tight fit!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Welcome home, Hitch!

Lina - very curious... how was it flying with 2 dogs under your seat?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I didn't fly with two dogs under my seat! Ack! That would probably have been horrible, LOL! And they don't allow it either. DH had Kubrick under his seat and I had Hitchcock under mine.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

welcome home lina and spencer and kubrick and hitchcock.
you all must be thrilled to be home finally.
(you did take the pups out during the flight , yes?)
(they do not need to go potty during the flight?)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OUCH That stick in my cheek hurt!!! Ok ok - how does end of April, beginning of May sound??

I will start a thread and get some input. I am looking at about three dates.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

gelbergirl, no I didn't take the pups out during the flight at all. They both slept through it. Kubrick didn't need to pee until we got home - he always holds it - but Hitchcock had to go the minute we landed.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, we cross-posted. LOL, I'm glad the hurting got you to do something about it, though!  Please start a thread! I'd love to come... I hope I can though that's a busy month for me... I have a wedding on May 9th that I'm the maid (matron?) of honor for and need to plan a bachelorette party and everything. Just post some dates and we'll figure it out, I'm sure.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Such adorable pictures! And don't worry, I'm sure Kubrick will eventually decide that Hitch is worthy of being played with . It took Carlito a few weeks to adapt, but now they are best buddies!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lina said:


> Hitchcock is adorable!!! He does love to bite my slippers, so I've been diverting his attention with a little chew toy I have for him. So far it's been working pretty well. He doesn't use his teeth often and when he does, his mouth is wide open (good boy!) but I'm still trying to deter his using teeth so I do a loud yip noise when he uses his teeth and it's so cute... Kubrick will come over and lick me when I make this noise and then Hitch follows suit so I have to boys giving me kisses. Is this puppy heaven or what???


I am JEALOUS!!!!
enjoy them both!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm jealous too but so happy for you, he's precious! You guys were brave flying with them both.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome home! Looking forward to pictures as he grows.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

WELCOME HOME HITCH! YOU ARE ADORABLE!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwww Welcome home Hitchcock. You are looking very adorable in your new home.
I'm glad you had a good trip home Carolina.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wonderful pix, Lina. I just showed them to DH and have been keeping him updated on your journey. 

You know, we used the indoor/outdoor method with Biscuit and it was brilliant. There was no problem transitioning him to going only outdoors. Unfortunately Heath won't pee on a pee pad. Period. It sure makes life easier if they do when it's not easy to be outside for some reason.

Having just gone through integrating a new puppy ( it has been 8 wks now and Biscuit is finally being much nicer and less jealous) , your idea of throwing two toys worked for us too. Or just throwing one to Biscuit so Heath can chase him. Fortunately, the puppy just adapts to whatever and is happy. Kubrick is the one you've got to dote on and reassure. I actually felt grief for Biscuit when we got Heath, which I didn't expect. I felt so guilty in a way. So expect that it might all take awhile to get that new dynamic in place.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, he is just too stinkin cute!! Enjoy!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Hitchcock is adorable! Poor Kubreck! Knocked off his pedistal! Don't worry they will be pals in no time!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK Lina, I have waited all day - I think we need some new pictures!!!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome home Lina! How thrilled you must be to finally have Hitch. I'm sure Kubrick will warm up to him in no time


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What no more photos yet? come on Lina! Nap time is over! time to feed the IWAP beast!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

That is the cutest puppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

YAY!!! Welcome home Hitch! Can't wait to meet him!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

That is one cute and fluffy puppy!!!
He looks so snuggly and warm! 

Congrats Lina and welcome home! What a wonderful pack you have!

Beverly


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

He's gorgeous! Glad you all made it home safely. Now, where are the evening play pics?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome home !!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Your adoring public awaits a few more photos. . . . then we promise you can have some time alone. . . .but we do want more pics, just a few.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You guys are quick to ask for pics, LOL! Kubrick and Hitch played a little bit together as I have some nice long toys and I would take one edge and give to Kubrick while Hitch was holding the other edge. They played very short games of tug this way. Oh and Kubrick has stopped growling at Hitchcock as much. Probably only once every two hours or so now.  At least he's showing more interest in the little guy, though he still won't play with him. I give it another week or so, I think.

Oh and Amy, thanks for the tips. I do think they will get used to each other soon and I am SO lucky in that Hitch is 100% OK in the expen. You put him in and he goes right to his bed, snuggles and sleeps. No crying or whining. :whoo: He whines if you go into another room but only for about 30 seconds and then he stops. I really lucked out with this one... that or Kimberly just raises them right! I'm going to slowly start leaving the house probably tomorrow or Wednesday, so we'll see how he does then.

Yeah, yeah, I know... you want pictures, haha! So here they are:

Snuggle Up


I like my bed


Brothers Enjoying Flossies


My favorite of Hitch so far:


And this one made me smile... check out his feet underneath:


And a cool Kubrick portrait.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Wonderful pictures Lina. Your two boys are delightful.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

GREAT photos, Carolina! DH & I just got back from dinner and walked in to see these on the screen. Yes, we both laughed with the funky four-footed chew photo too. That's hilarious. We both miss him a lot, but are so glad to be able to see him so soon. Thanks!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*oh Lina, it gets better and better and better*

Now you have three boys. Your new hubby and your hav-kids. You are the lady of the house so you are the one to be spoiled!

Now what is wrong, ladies, with fish breath? I have grown accustomed to it!

But there is nothing softer than a havanese puppy...especially one so incredibly cute!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Those photos are too cute! The second to the last one is my favorite though, love the eye peeking through.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Love Hitch's little paws and the little pink inside of Kubrick's ear


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Just amazing pictures, Lina. You are so gifted and they are both gorgeous. Hitch looks SO at home already.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

He is so freaking adorable. I wish I lived closer already.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG Lina WHAT a cutie pie!!!! I could just eat him up!!!!!! WELCOME home Hitch!!!!!!!!!! And Kubrick - CONGRATS on your new brother...yes, you don't feel it now but you'll grow to LOVE him (that was advice from Seamus ound!!!!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

stinking adorable!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Ahhh, what a sweety. He is so photogenic. Glad the whole family is home and enjoying being together!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Awwww....there's that adorable boy! Lina, you're so good at giving us our Hitchcock fix (and Kubrick too!). Those boys will be best friends in no time. Glad you are all home safely!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Lina,

Welcome home! Hitchcock is just a little doll. What beautiful colors. I can't believe how well adjusted he is. I guess that is what happens when you get him from a great breeder
Gina


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Fabulous pictures, Carolina! It is great that Kubrick is getting interested in playing with Hitch. They will be best of buddies soon.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ahhhhhhh. sigh! my vet bill did temper my puppyitis for a few days...but these photos make me say....IWAP!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome home Hitch!!! What a lucky puppy to have Lina for his new mom and Kubrick for a brother. Glad your trip went so well and I am looking forward to your wonderful pictures of Hitch and Kubrick.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Love the pictures! Especially the one with his eye peeking out! Time for a NY playdate so everyone there can meet Hitch in person!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, great photos. Both boys are adorable.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Adorable. I love seeing them together! Enjoy Hitch's puppiness! They grow so fast!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Great picture fix for us, Lina. Thanks for getting that new lens filter! I like seeing the boys together in one shot.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome home Hitch!!! Looking forward to lots and lots and lots of pictures!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Guess who played together today??? That's right! Kubrick and Hitchcock! I took Hitch in for his vet visit (the vet was SO impressed by him and said Kimberly must be one of the best breeders he's heard of... of course, I agree! ) and of course I left Kubrick behind - he hates going to the vet anyway. When we came back, he was SO excited to see me that when Hitch came out of his bag, I guess the excitement transferred onto him and Kubrick actually wagged his tail at him! From there on, they just played and had a great time! Kubrick will go up on the couch when Hitch is getting to be too much, though.  

Unfortunately, I was so excited to see them playing (and to see Kubrick happy for the first time in two days!) that I didn't take any pictures... I know, BAD forum member. But I'm sure there will be plenty more opportunities for awesome pictures, so wait for them! 

I'm so happy, I'm doing the happy dance here. :llama: <--- First time I've used this one, LOL!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh cool! I predicted one to two weeks for Kubrick to actually engage Hitchcock in play, but I'm very glad to the interaction has come so much sooner. Yay!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Hitch is getting cuter by the minute! I'm in love!!! 
It's so cool to see him and Kubrick in the same picture. They are both gorgeous boys! 
Thanks so much for sharing all of the wonderful pictures with us Lina.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

YEAH!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations, Lina!! I'm so jealous. Puppies are so much fun. He is beautiful. I mean handsome!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

YAY!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Good boy, Kubrick!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Glad to hear that they are playing together!

At least Kubrick didn't jealously mark the floor with pee ,like my Chico did when Cali came home lol. 
It took a few days and all was well with my two.

BTW Hitch looks like Chico did as a puppy.
Both your guys are so adorable!
thanks for the pics.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

We knew Kubrick wouldnt hold out for long but that was fast, such a good big brother. I love all the pictures but I do beleave we may need to get that video camera going very soon.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm not surprised Kubrick was so fast to warm up to Hitchcock... anyone who's seen him with other dogs KNOWS how much he just loves to play play play. I was actually surprised it took so long, though I guess that was naive of me, haha! I'm glad it didn't take as long as a week, though, as I'm not sure I could stand a grouchy Kubrick for that long! He wasn't even smiling at me like he usually does (and is doing again now today!). At least now he seems very happy! 

Leeann, sadly, I don't have a video camera!  I might invest in a flip video, though, if I can talk DH into it. We had sort of talked about it before, but hadn't come to a conclusion. My old camera does have a video mode, but the video quality really sucks... I might just have to use that, though.

I am uploading new pictures as we speak, I mean as I type, LOL, so I'll put them in when they're done.


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey Lina:

What a little cuty Hitchcock is! Welcome home to all.

Patty


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- That is great! What a good boy Kubrick is


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Here are today's pictures for your enjoyment.

As a side note, I'm sorry for all the pee pads everywhere, LOL. Hitchcock was having a few accidents on the floor so I put another 4 pads down in random places. Kubrick went on one of them and I praised him a LOT for it and it was so cute, Hitch went and peed on another one right afterwards, LOL. I guess he wanted to be praised too! Having the first to show the second what to do is sure making sense around here!

Mommy, Kubrick won't share his bed!


Taking over Kubrick's bed


Toy vs. Kubrick: Toys aren't as much fun as my big brother! (sorry Leeann! )


My FAVORITE pic... this is a signature pic for sure!!! Not only does Kubrick look like a doting older brother (he was showing Hitch his favorite ball!), Hitch's butt and twisted paw is TOO cute in it too, LOL.


And finally some play pictures!

Bitey Face


Say Aaaaahhh!


Paws Up


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I love the one that you titled, "Taking over Kubrick's bed." Smart idea to praise Kubrick well. Hitch will catch on even faster that way, especially since the disposable pads are new to him. Gotta love the big brother showing the way!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Also, I would like to dedicate part of this post to Leeann, her DH and the boys (Riley and Monte, of course) as a way to say THANK YOU for the lovely gifts she sent MY two boys.  They both love their toys, though Hitchcock uses his teddy bear to snuggle and Kubrick uses the monkey to play!

Imitating Teddy


Loving Teddy


Don't you Dare take Teddy!


I mean it... Don't take my Teddy!


And, of course:
Killing the Monkey


This last part of the post is dedicated to Jane who bought Hitch this great teething stick! He was going to town on it when I went to get my camera but it was after all the play time with Kubrick so he fell asleep on it by the time I got back, LOL! He's sure enjoying it!

Too Tired To Chew


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

And I can't leave off posting pictures without this last one:

Mommy, I'm Still Cute!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, we were cross posting - do you think this means I'm posting too much? LOL! I totally agree with you about Kubrick showing Hitch what to do. And he is learning the disposable pads slowly but surely. I'm sure he'll catch on soon!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Love all the photos! They're both just adorable.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Love your new signature photo!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ohhhh I love love love all the pictures, and am so glad the boys like their new toys. Kubrick is being such a good big brother teaching Hitch all the ropes. I remember how much faster it was to teach Monte everything with Riley's help.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Lina - - I love the new signature pic. So happy that Kubrick came around so quickly.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Carolina, thanks for indulging us all with lots of photos! Keep them coming! Kubrick IS still cute :biggrin1: and I'm so relieved and happy for you that they are playing together already! :whoo:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

:clap2::clap2:I don't know how you do it...but your pictures are really good!!! I love them, put a big smile on my face tonight...after a long day.
Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> Carolina, thanks for indulging us all with lots of photos! Keep them coming! Kubrick IS still cute :biggrin1: and I'm so relieved and happy for you that they are playing together already! :whoo:


Jane I agree
Carolina are you still on vacation this week?


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

They are so cute Carolina!!!!!! And girlfriend...how do you keep those floors so shiny and clean??? LOL


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

SO SO cute, Lina. I feel like I'm there with you! Gosh, Hitch is so cute, that sideways glance. And, yes the signature one is a keeper!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Lina, those boys are insanely cute and your pictures are fabulous as always!

Thank you so much for sharing, they put a huge smile on my face tonight.

Beverly


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Great pictures Lina. I am so happy that Hitch is settling in and Kubrick has turned the corner with him. You have two very handsome young boys there!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I'm glad you are enjoying the pictures! I think I'm coming down with something and I'm not feeling too good... not a good thing when you have a puppy around that just wants to play play play!

Sally, yes, I'm still on vacation... until next week (Tuesday). I'm trying to get Hitchcock used to me leaving the room and then leaving the house until then. He's usually good if he's tired but not good if he's not, LOL!

Karla, haha! They aren't so clean! I was just telling Spencer that I need to do a good cleaning. The reason they look clean is, I think, because Kubrick picks up EVERYTHING. He's always coming to me with dust stuck to his face or wherever. I can usually tell that the house needs to be cleaned by how much dust Kubrick is picking up in a day. ound:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I'm just grinning from ear to ear so I can only imagine how you are Lina. They are fantastic together.  Thank you for sharing the pictures (but don't think you should stop there - keep 'em coming).


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awwww. So precious. I see the two are playing (or it appears). What a sweet little boy and cute blanket. (The blanket? Is that you buy the fabric (fleece), top and bottom together, cut the ends and tie them together?)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sharlene, I think it is but I didn't make it - Kimberly did. It does look like it was tied together, though.

Thanks, Hedy! I'll try to get more pictures just for you.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Lina,

I love coming to see the pictures of Kubrick and Hitch. And I absolutely love your new signature photo. It makes me smile just knowing how much fun you're having. I'm glad Kubrick is realizing having a little brother can be a good thing.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Lina, I love your new signature photo of the boys! Hitch looks like he's really feeling right at home and Kubrick looks like he likes having a baby brother!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Lina,
When we first got Bunni......Cru totally and completely ignored her. Then...after a few days, he would walk by her and shove her with his nose...hard. She would go scooting across the floor. I'm pretty sure he was laughing when he did it. THEN, he would wait til she was all comfy on the chair or the couch and SHOVE her off! If she was laying on the floor, minding her own business, he would 'stalk' around her in a circle. Grumbling and growling the whole time, like he was cussing under his breath. hehe It was hilarious. He's so spoiled. 
BUT, he love love loves her now and they are best buds! Of course. lol


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

LINA! ohhhh heavy sighhhhhhh! so amazingly cute! and Kubrick is most definately still cute mommy! 

funny but I got sick too each time I brought a puppy home...I think it is all that adrenaline just letting go! 

Hope you feel better soon...so you can keep feeding my MHS with pictures!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Fantastic pictures, Carolina! My favorites are the "Don't you Dare take my teddy" s and " Mom, I am still cute! The boys are so adorable.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina,

I love your photos of the boys and I was GFETE all the time. Were those all taken with your new lens filter? If so, it's incredible. I mentioned in another thread how much I love your new signature photo. It's wonderful. Your "mommy I'm still cute photo reminds me of my little flash movie shortly after Bailey joined us.  Yes indeed Kubrick, you're still cute.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the wonderful pictures the boys are so cute together. I am glad they are becoming friends.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Congrats Lina ! He is a beauty. Mollie growled a lot with Bailey in the begining. It been 3 months and she still growls sometimes at her but now they play together! I went from throwing two balls to throwing one and they both run for it and take turns picking it up. It really fun to watch them adjust. Mollie use to growl when Bailey would try to snuggle up next to her but now she likes it...well sometimes.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Dawna, poor Bunni! I'm sure that Cru feels bad that he used to do that to her now... or not.  Yeah, I think it will take some time for Kubrick to be 100% happy with having Hitchcock around, but he'll come to that conclusion, I'm sure. 

Missy, thanks! I'm definitely fighting off a headache and I have a slight cough. I hope it doesn't amount to anything else!

Geri, thanks, glad they got you to smile.  Though actually my new lens filter hasn't been taken out since I got back from California. It's a macro lens and will only do manual focus, which isn't very helpful with a puppy that doesn't stop moving! Kubrick will hold still often so I can get a macro shot of him pretty easily, but not Hitch... at least not yet!

Thanks everyone for all your wonderful comments! The potty training is going slowly as Hitchcock is still learning how to use disposable pee pads (he's used to washable ones), but we're getting along and it's only the 3rd day, so I can't really complain, no?  Other than that, though, he's pretty much a perfect puppy... such a sweetheart.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope you feel better Lina, drink some liquids and tea to get it out of you.

What's Hitch been doing that is so puppy-like you forgot that puppies do it?
Please, for those of us who IWAP but are not getting one so soon.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

He is so darn cute, makes me have MHS..if only Dh would catch it too!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Has Hitch been in the snow yet? :biggrin1:


----------



## LynneOvington (Oct 6, 2008)

Hitch is gorgeous! Will we be cheering him on at the Westminster show in a few years???


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

gelbergirl, I think the biggest thing I forgot was just their exuberance in play. When I throw Kubrick a toy, he'll run after it (and loves it!) but Hitchcock will actually HOP after it, LOL. Also, I love how he'll slip and slide everywhere! It's hilarious to watch him try to stop after reaching full speed! It's so cute. 

Sally, no, it was actually 60 degrees today! But it's forecast to snow later this week! However, I don't know if he'll get to experience it as I don't want to put him on the ground since he hasn't had all his shots yet. He'll get his last set in 3 weeks so maybe it will snow again then. 

Lynne, no, Hitchcock will be neutered. He does have show potential and his dad went to Westminster, but I'm not a show person... he's just going to be a well-loved pet.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm sure this has already been said, but Hitch has the cutest little bootie  Can't wait to meet him!!!

Btw, Lina, I'm out of town for the weekend, but Alan should be around w/ Guapo if you're still up for showing off Hitch!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Michelle, I totally agree! 

I am definitely up to Hitchcock meeting Guapo. I want him to keep seeing other dogs as he can't walk around outside yet (we're carrying him around, LOL!). I'll give you guys a call or e-mail sometime tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina,

It is so much fun watching a puppy again. For the short time Bailey was one  I got the biggest kick out of it. The thing I miss the most is the bounding gait that made him look like a bunny and always made me smile. I'll tell you the same thing I always tell parents of little ones, "enjoy every minute because it goes by so fast."

As for your photos, I've watched you turn into a really talented photographer. I'm truly impressed and would love to get there when I grow up.  I guess we each have to be grateful for our own special gifts (sigh).


----------



## tdmcclain (Jan 23, 2009)

I love to see the dynamic between the 2 boys. Your pictures are amazing....I almost feel like I am there (minus the city nose). I was so happy to hear about the HOP and to see the twisted paw. I was worried that Rey might have a problem with his back legs since he does not run but also "bunny hops". Glad to hear that's normal. Thanks for keeping us all updated on the progress and being a good mentor.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Geri, I definitely know how fast it goes! I can't believe that Kubrick is almost 2 already! That's crazy to me. It seems like he was a puppy just yesterday. 

Trisha, yes they all do the bunny hop! Kubrick used to do it as a puppy as well... I think it's adorable.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What FABULOUS pictures Lina!:dance:

You got two of the cutest boys! I love to see your new photos and hear how well they are doing playing with each other etc. Hitch is cute as can be! What a treat to have 2 gorgeous boys!!!!:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I am in love with both your dogs! Kubrick is so beautiful and Hitchcock is darling! I love seeing the pictures of Hitchcock since I didn't know Rosie as a puppy!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks, Julie and Paradise Havs! I'm glad you guys are liking the pictures! 

So I took some video yesterday of the two playing and OF COURSE stupid youtube is failing the conversion every single time. :frusty: I hope I'll be able to figure it out to show you guys, though it's a really short video anyway... However, I got some nice pictures that I really liked yesterday! Here are some of them:

Sit to the Side


Puppy Eye


Puppy Kiss


Puppy Attack


Arrrgh!


Two Brothers


Come and Get Me!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Fantastic pictures! I love the puppy kiss and the 4th. Keep them coming.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I like the puppy kiss too!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Yep, that puppy kiss needs a frame...adorable....and the last one, I love. Hitch has got to be a lot of fun to watch and I'm sure Kubrick is wondering WTHeck.

Lina, did you order the dog bed online.? That is just the color I need for my bedroom!! I would be thankful for any info on how to find it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina,

I'm in love with puppy kiss. It could be a magazine cover. Awwww!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love the little red blankie with the dog squares on it. I bet your mom made it didn't she?


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I can't pick a favorite. I love the Sit to the Side because Gitter does this all the time and it is adorable. I love love love the Come and Get Me shot and how sweet is the Puppy Kiss one?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Once again, congratulations Lina and Spencer! You have two beautiful and fun boys. I'm sorry I haven't posted until now. I've been to this thread 3x, reading and admiring, but never took the time to post. I am thoroughly enjoying all the pictures! Omg, I could never pick a favorite photo because they are all just stunning. I love to see Kubrick playing with Hitch! I had tears in my eyes seeing these last ones, the puppy kiss one is great. 

I hope you're feeling better. Did it develop into a cold? The young pups do need so much attention and time, it's incredible. I remember feeling like I did when I had a newborn home with hardly any time to even shower! lol It's so nice to hear how well Hitch has adapted. I'm SO happy for you!! :whoo:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Carolina, do you think Kubrick is starting to realize Hitch isn't just a guest?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Great photos Carolina. Look at those precious little feet in the Sit to the Side photo! Puppy Kiss is definitely one for a frame. Looks like little Hitch is settling in quite nicely as a big city boy. Has he been outside much since you got home?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks a lot, Lina. After seeing those adorable pics, now IWAP!! :hurt:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OH BOY... OH BOY...OH BOY. great photos. they are really adorable together. 

even if you're not feeling 100% these two must make you feel better. 

IWAHITCH~


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Look forward to meeting Hitchcock ! Congratulations Kubrick ! You will have a lot of fun. --- And so will you Lina and DH.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm cracking up at the sweet photos that are getting all the comments. I'm loving the "Come and Get Me!" one. That just cracks me up because it looks like such a ferocious picture and Hitch is so gentle with his mouthing. 

Carolina, I am going to hate when you go back to work next week. I'm loving these regular photo updates!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lina those pictures ROCK!!! They are so adorable together. Love the Arrgh pic.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I like the puppy kiss one as well. It's one of my favorites. 

Dale, I did order that bed online, I got it from Orvis. However, I don't think they make this specific model anymore. It's one of their bolster beds. Here's a link to all their bolster beds:

http://www.orvis.com/store/product_...33&group_id=1634&cat_id=12358&subcat_id=12359

The one I have is the wraparound bolster fleece bed, which I don't see anymore on their site. The Ultimate one, I think, replaced it, though I think you can probably get one of their bagel beds... they seem similar. The color I have it in is Camel, but I don't see that color anymore... though there are some other similar colors as well! I really love this bed and I think the others have the same things about it that I love... mainly that the covers for both the inside part and the outside donut are completely (and easily) removable and machine washable and can be dried in the dryer.

Ann, actually my mom did not make that quilt. It was made by a forum member and I won it at an auction Laurie had for a play date. I don't remember who actually made it, though!

Marj, I am feeling better... luckily it hasn't developed into a cold yet, though I still have some bad headaches. I've been taking Ibuprofen to help.

Maryam, I think he is! He goes to check on Hitch in the mornings now (Hitch's crate is sitting on top of Kubrick's crate) and they're really getting used to each other. Whether or not he KNOWS that this is forever is hard to guess. I hope he knows. 

Susan, he's been outside twice but only in the Sherpa. This weekend when we take Kubrick for a walk, we'll take Hitch too and carry him so he can explore city noises. I don't want to put him on the ground as he doesn't have all his shots yet and it's been warm the last couple of days (in the mid-50's) so it's easier for viruses and germs to live. It's getting cold again, so I might take him to a non-crowded street and let him explore a bit, but probably not for a week or two.

Kim and Missy, sorry about the IWAP (and IWAHITCH) flare ups. Maybe you'll get puppies of your own soon! 

Kimberly, I know! I wish I could just take pictures of them as my job. That would be pretty awesome no? 

Thanks, Amy! That means a lot coming from you!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Kubrick, don't fall for it! If you go near that ferocious beast with his sharp puppy teeth, he will get you!!!

Very cute pictures, Lina!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

As I said in an earlier post - you have a great eye, Lina! Fabulous pictures - but then again, how could you not get great pictures with such great subjects?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Has Hitch been running and playing hard, and then then just stops to Nap? (before starting all over again?)

The pics are just wonderful!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Debbie and jabellar! 

gelbergirl, yes, Hitchcock does that, it's so funny! Though it's helpful because he'll nap in his expen and then I have time to do stuff as well!

Here are today's pictures... I swear that I'll stop posting every day after tomorrow. I know you guys must be just a little tired of pics every day... I'll probably go down to every other day or something, LOL.

Chew Chew Chew


Sweetheart


Sweet Face


Pawsies


Hi Mommy


What do you have there?


Can I have it?


No, it's mine!


Safety Zone - Notice just where Hitchcock is sitting, LOL!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Gosh Lina, this is the first time I've checked in to read this thread in a few days. I *love, love, love* all the pictures of Hitchcock and Kubrick. It looks like the boys are well on their way to being best friends. And thanks for giving me my Hitchcock fix.  Don't stop posting pics!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I love the pictures! I like the photo "Hi Mommy" and Kubrick's eye looking through his hair.

I'll be sorry when you start cutting back on photos!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, Lina, you are spoiling us rotten!! Now we will be bereft if we don't get these daily photo journals. It's like Havanese National Geographic. Really brilliant photos! So you just can't go back to work, Lina, sorry. It's unanimous. 

My favorites are Hitch the attack dog (Heath does that teeth baring and it just cracks us up because he is so soft with his mouth, from day one, and so sweet) and the"safety zone". Also, Kubrick's sweet face, resigned look, like , OK, he's cute, but when's he going back. . .oh well, whatever. . . .


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*puppy teeth*

best close up of puppy teeth I have ever seen! I love the one with Hitch sitting under Kubrick! They are so adorable together.

I'm in puppy heaven just looking at the photos.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Safety Zone put a smile on my face this morning....not that the others didn't, but seeing them together like that really made me smile. So glad for you that it only took a couple of days for them to be best buds.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Lina, I love the "Can I have it?" Thanks for posting all the wonderful photos - you are truly a gifted photographer but how can you not be with those wonderful & adorable subjects! 

Kathie


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

If I took photos like yours I'd have my walls covered in them! I love "safety zone".


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Lina, you CAN'T stop posting the pictures. We're not tired of them. We NEED more. IWAP so bad, and I can't have one so, I'm counting on you to post a lot of pictures You are such a talented photograph - the pictures just look amazing. Hitch and Kubrick are so cute together. My favorite is the "I love mommy"
Gina


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Carolina-
I love the pictures! It's so sweet to see the boys together. So how has the adjustment been with two now? Inquiring minds of one want to know :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha ha ha! I love that Safety Zone photo. I can't wait to show these to my husband tonight. Cute!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh I will be very sad to see the daily postings stop! But I guess I can deal with every other day! Safety Zone is so adorable. you have a great eye!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad you guys are enjoying the daily postings!  Sadly, they will definitely need to end sometime as I need to go back to work!

Diana, they are settling in very nicely. Actually now _Kubrick_ is the one that is annoying Hitchcock no end to play! Hitch is nicely chewing on a toy and Kubrick will go up to him and pounce on him to get him to play! I guess you get what you give, though, and this is payback for how much Hitch was annoying Kubrick the first couple of days.  They really are becoming fast friends and it's so cute to watch Kubrick warm up to Hitch. Before when Hitchcock was whiny in the expen (he does this when I'm out of the room), Kubrick would totally ignore him. Now, he'll run to see what he wants and sits next to expen with him waiting for me to come back into the room. It helps Hitch not be as whiny too, which is great! Hitchcock is a wonderful puppy, though, so I'm not surprised they're getting along so well... well, that and the fact that Kubrick is a play machine!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

lina yes we are so upset that you are posting these pictures...:drama:NOT!

you are just getting better and better. i love the safety zone pic. i know how difficult it is to get good shots indoors of a dog with a black face, so i am way impressed. also you get down to their level, which is an often overlooked but extremely important thing when you are taking these little one's pics. i'm also assuming you are using a lens where you can set the aperture to like 2.8 or something...so get the nice depth of field. something i have learned is when you have two or more subjects you want to focus on you need to dial up to like a 6 or higher to get everyone in focus, which makes you need more light...but whatever.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I enjoy the pictures so much and the postings of the Senior/Junior pup. You can post pictures all you want and I don't think we would ever get tired of them. I have to say the safe zone was my absolute favorite.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Lina...just catching up a bit on the forum...love seeing all of your pictures and watching how the two boys react/act with each other! Too bad you have to go back to work!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Lina, come on now. You may have to go back to work but there are 24 hours in a day. Just sleep less. :biggrin1: The Safety Zone photo is my new favorite, but that may just be till tomorrow. They are so cute together.

I love that protective thing you were referring to with Kubrick staying close to the ex-pen. Milo used to do the same thing. Now they're usually found right near each other.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lina, keep the pictures coming...they are wonderful. I sure wish Cicero had a little brother...maybe someday. Thanks for the info on the bed -- I found it in sage which will work good for us.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks all! 

Amy, actually my lens is only 3.5-5.6. I am SO wanting to get a 50mm 1.8, but who knows when I'll actually be able to? The only reason these come out nicely is because of my speedlight. Otherwise, they wouldn't look as good, I'm sure. I don't usually use a flash unless I absolutely have to, but in low light conditions it's difficult as I have to set a really slow shutter speed and I can't with these two that don't ever stop, LOL! That's also why I want to get the 1.8f 50mm for these kinds of indoor non-speedlight shots. Hopefully soon!

Here are some more pics for you guys... I'm trying not to post too many of the same kind, haha!

Attack Puppy II


Get Your Own Bottle! - we do have two bottles here, but whichever one Kubrick is on, Hitch wants to drink from too, LOL.


Adoring Big Brother - even when he's chewing on toys, Hitchcock needs to keep his eyes on his awesome big brother Kubrick (and if you look carefully, Kubrick is smiling in this pic!).


Ack! Help! - this picture CRACKS ME UP! haha! I love it!


Nap Time - so sweet, they're mirror images of each other


Do you have treats?


Always Together


Never Apart


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

It's really fun to see the color difference between the two. Are you enjoying that?

It's cute how Hitch keeps his eyes on Kubrick. Does Kubrick mind his adoring fan constantly being underfoot?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Beautiful, Lina. They have bonded amazingly fast.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Lina, sorry I wanted to quote the post but could not find it. You said Kubrick under DH's seat and Hitchcock under yours (in flight). I was glad to hear that. Kubrick appears the average sized Hav. How much does Kubrick weigh and what are the weight limitations on under seat pets? I assume a soft-padded crate? 

Oh, and Kimberly...you gave me the "blanky" buzz. I went and bought fleece fabric today and made my attempt at the blankie. Thank you for unknowingly sharing your creative idea.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

oh my goodness true love. what a valentine's treat.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

ahhhhh ha ha ha ha ha, Hitch's little paws in the air are so cute, with Kubrick playing with him!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Lina, Kubrick and Hitch are amazing, I could look at pictures of them all day.
Thank you for putting a smile on my face every time I see new pictures,
true brotherly love.:hug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sheri, yes I am! I love how different they are. I think I would be a little bored if they looked similar. 

Thanks, Amy! I agree that they bonded fast, and I'm really glad for it! Btw, we just received a package from you (To clarify: Amy gave Hitchcock some of Heath's jackets that don't fit him anymore) and though the coats are a little too big on Hitch just now, he'll grow into it nicely and can still use it for sure! We're putting them on him tomorrow for our walk through Central Park and I'll make sure to get pics for you. THANK YOU SO MUCH! :kiss:

Sharlene, Kubrick is 14.5lbs and I use a carrier. The weight limit is 20lbs including the carrier, though they never check that so you can probably go over by a bit and no one would ever know.

Amy, I know! They're too cute, no? 

gelbergirl, I totally agree... that pic is hilarious to me!

Ditto's mom, I'm glad that you are able to smile at these pics... they really are becoming more and more in love with each other, though Hitch still loves Kubrick just a little more than Kubrick loves Hitch. We're sure this will change quickly, though!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I love the pictures. What is a speedlight? Glad to hear they're getting along and having fun together.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, good, Lina, I'm glad the coats arrived. You can actually adjust the size because the velcro is wide and you can attach it different places to tighten or loosen. Heath wore them when he weighed about 6 lbs, so very soon they should fit Hitch. The weight should be perfect for early spring in nyc, I usually put them on my dogs when it's below 50 out. They are light but very warm. Enjoy. I'm loving all the pix!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations! They are adorable together.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marianne, a speedlight is a flash unit that you can add to your camera. It gives better lighting than the flash on the camera because you can angle it in pretty much any way you like, which means that you don't get the dead-on, overbearing flash that you get with your in-camera one. It can also help get rid of shadows behind subjects, etc. It's a definite must-have for inside pictures to make them look more natural.

Amy, I'm sure he will fit into it soon! I have the velcro on as tight as it can get so at least he'll get to wear it for a while yet.  

Thanks, Sally!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Carolina, awesome new pics, please keep them coming, makes me feel like I'm right there.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

loving the new pictures, I am so glad they are getting alone so well together.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

LOVING the pictures Lina. Don't ever think you are over doing it with pictures. I could look at them all day long :biggrin1:

They are so cute together! I was folding clothes this morning and remembering Havee as a puppy always tugging at any part of the piece I was folding. And if a sock fell on the floor he was so quick at snatching it and running throughout the house with it! We were always looking for the other slipper, knowing that he took one and ran with it. There was never a pair together! I kind of miss those times...I think:biggrin1: Fond memories!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Lina, I'm loving the pics of the boys! So cute! I too love how different they look. 
What kind of camera do you have again? I know it is a Nikon...what model?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I LOVE, LOVE,LOVE the ACK HELP photo! those are laughing paws!!! I'm gonna be really sad when you go back to work Lina!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks, Maryam! I wish you were here! 

Jan, I know what you mean! I do love some aspects of the puppy stage but there are parts of it that I don't like and wish I could skip over... like potty training and listening to them cry while in the expen and you leave the room or the house! We'll get through these parts, though, like I did with Kubrick and enjoy the GOOD puppy parts!

Karla, I have a Nikon D40x.

Missy, I know, I love that picture too!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina,

Which speedlight do you have? It's on my ever growing wish list.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Lina, great pictures. They look like they are best friends already, don't you just love having another guy in your life. They are both so handsome.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina,love your new avatar and signature photos! 
Good luck back to work Tuesday.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Geri, I have the SB-600.

Thanks, Paige! It's wonderful to have them become such great friends so fast!

Sally, yuck! I can't believe I have to go back to work... I want to take pics of my dogs for a living, LOL!

I can't believe how well Kubrick and Hitchcock are doing. They are really great with each other and just wonderful dogs. Kubrick is just loving having a little brother to play with, and Hitchcock is becoming a lot more confident in standing up to his older brother and leveling the playing field so that Kubrick is also taking some hits as they play, haha! Here are my favorite pics from the last 2 days:

Who's That? - notice how Hitchcock is back to sitting underneath Kubrick... it's his favorite place to sit!


Half Mine, Half Yours - I love how well this picture shows their color differences!


Funny Faces


Head Rest


Stylish in Winter Jacket - THANK YOU Amy! It looks great on him! Notice the blur from the wagging tail action.


Blanket Monster!!! - That little bump under the blanket there? That's Hitchcock. We've been playing "Blanket Monster" with Kubrick for a long time now but now that Hitch has joined us, we've taught them to play it with each other. It's hilarious to watch! 


Peekaboo


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- so adorable! I like the funny faces with Hitch's tongue sticking out.... probably from exhaustion! So glad they have settled in fast in time for you to get back to work. Makes it a lot easier


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Lina, you are a pro! Love the pictures - glad to see the boys enjoying each other so much.

Kathie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info. The SB-600 was the one I was looking at. It got great reviews by the users.

Great photos . . . as always! I have my favorites of the last batch. The half mine, half yours is adorable, as is the one where Hitch is keeping Kubrick's underside nice and warm. They make me smile. I can just imagine how you feel.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

All the pictures are great. They look like they have adjusted to each other so well. Keep it up !!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> Geri, I have the SB-600.
> 
> *Sally, yuck! I can't believe I have to go back to work... I want to take pics of my dogs for a living, LOL!*


:frusty: Me too! Let's work together :biggrin1:
PS- Gerri I have the SB-600 as well I love it!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Lina,

Good luck back at work!! Think of who will be waiting for you when you get home!

Joyce


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Lina said:


> Thanks, Maryam! I wish you were here!
> 
> Karla, I have a Nikon D40x.
> 
> Missy, I know, I love that picture too!


Okay Lina, I just ordered this camera today...not the Nikon, but a Canon.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/571144-REG/Canon_2762B003_EOS_Rebel_XS_a_k_a_.html

I would have gone with Nikon, but my son has Canon and we can share stuff if I stick with Canon...so I did. I know NOTHING about photography...did you take a class? I'm trying to get into a class, but may be too late this semester...so then I'll be looking for a book or something!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

hoto: Karla read the manual for your camera. I think classes are great but I think you really need to go out and take pictures. You can always delete them but you great some great photos also.hoto:Looking forward to seeing your photos!hoto:
PS-I love that store!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

According to the site Karla posted, the Nikon D40x has been discontinued. I wonder why...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sheri said:


> According to the site Karla posted, the Nikon D40x has been discontinued. I wonder why...


It is remade as the new Nikon D60


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Sally. You sure know a lot about cameras!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Nikon D40 (mine) and Nikon D40x (Lina's) were almost the same. She had more megapixels and a bit more.
We both want the new Nikon D90 but have to win a lottery first :frusty:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

When you guys win the lottery and buy new Nikon D90s, how about passing on your "old" D40s for a deal? :eyebrows: 

In the meantime, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you to win! :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

OK!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks Sally...if I don't get in the class that is exactly what I'll do...I'm super excited.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for feeding our addiction , Lina. More AMAZING photos. They are so fantastic together. Hard to pick a fav, but peekaboo is adorable. 

Oh, I'm thrilled about the plaid coat on him, quite becoming with his coloring! ;-) Thanks esp. for that picture. 

Have a good re-entry to work/academia , but honestly, I vote that you quit your day job and just do this. . . . .cause we are hooked!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Can I blame Lina for my breaking down and buying a new camera because of her AMAZING photos?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

You can blame Lina for wanting a new camera. Let's blame Lina for everything. She can be our queen scapegoat. Its' her fault I want another puppy. Bad, bad Lina.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

As my kids would say "It's cause LINA"!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Gosh Lina, I can't make up my mind...I guess ALL your pics are great in their own special way. :clap2: 
Do you mind sharing your speedlight and new filter info on the Nikon&Havs thread I started? http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7078 A few sample pics along with the info would be appreciated


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lina said:


> Sally, yuck! I can't believe I have to go back to work... I want to take pics of my dogs for a living, LOL!
> 
> 
> > Me too Lina. Maybe we should go into business together...only half kidding.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks, everyone! Though I'm not sure about using me as a scape goat for everything Sharlene and Karla... who would I use as MY scape goat then? :suspicious:

Oh and Karla, that is a good camera! I'm sure you will have fun taking pics with it!

Amanda, yes, that was definitely from exhaustion! 

Amy R, glad you liked the coat pic! It looks awesome on him... you are so wonderful for thinking of us! :hug: And I would love to quit my job and take pics for you guys... if it paid me, haha!

Maryam, sure, will do! 

Sally and Amy, we should totally go into business together taking pics of our dogs, LOL! That would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I think we all do a good job of "sharing resources", much better but than scapegoat. I thought I had everything I could possibly need for a puppy until I joined this forum. But, I hear about all these wonderful suggestions in combs, shampoo, conditioner, food, treats...the list goes on. I am getting to know the UPS/FedEx guys on a first-name basis. I am loving that dog carrier (another post).


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Lina,

The latest pics are so adorable, and its really hard to pick a favorite. I love "funny faces" the best and the one with Hitchcock sitting under Kubrick. They are going to be hard to leave when you go to work, but I'm sure you will be so much more excited to get home each day! And, they have eachother, so don't worry
Gina


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope you brought your camera today, love to see your "Welcome back greeting" from the boys :biggrin1:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Carolina,

You can just feel how much the boys love each other through the pictures, I am so happy for you that their sibling relationship is a good one. I particularly love the picture with Hitch sitting under Kubrick, he knows his big brother will protect him . I'm sorry we didn't make it uptown to see you when we were at Westminster, it was such a whirlwind trip!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Carolina, you are just having too much fun over there with Kubrick and Hitch! They are adorable! So cute how Hitch likes to sit so close that he's UNDER Kubrick!! 

Your photos are just incredible. I love them all!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

It was absolutely my pleasure, Lina! Like passing on baby clothes. :biggrin1:


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

O'H LINA............ I CAN'T STOP LAUGHING AT THE "MONSTER UNDER THE BLANKET". I LOVE IT!!!!
AFTER A VERY HARD DAY AT WORK WHAT A TREAT TO SEE PICTURES OF "YOUR PRECIOUS PUPS"!!

THANK YOU, THANK YOU


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lina, how is it being back at work?  sad a bet. thinking of you all.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So I've still been taking pictures every day, but I haven't gone through them and uploaded them all yet. However, I am SO excited because today my new Flip video (HD!!!!) came and it's pretty awesome! Of course, it came when the boys were ready for their nighttime nap  and they're doing nothing exciting at all. :bored: But I couldn't help it and called them over for a short video. This is so not exciting at all, but at least you can see just how cute Hitch and Kubrick look together in action for about 10 seconds. 






More to come later, of course!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh little puppy, almost made me feel like he's running to see me! He's so adorable and I loved the little slide, LOL.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So cute. What kind of flip video did you get? Where did you get it? When I was in NYC in December, we went into this electronics store and I almost bought one. It was kind of expensive (for a flip video) but was HD, had a good zoom and took pretty good still shots. I can't seem to find one locally. I haven't looked online yet though.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marianne, I got the MinoHD. It's not cheap (it's the most expensive model), but I wanted something small and easy to use and every review I read said that the MinoHD is definitely worth buying but the other versions aren't. Of course, that's opinion and I know many people with the regular Mino or the regular Flip and it works well for them, I just wanted something higher resolution so it's worth it in the long run for me. Also, I bought it online, not in a store.

Maryam, I love that slide too... it's such a puppy thing!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

They are just so cute and are happy boys!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh, that is too cute! Hitch's little slide!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Carolina, I am soooooooooo enjoying all your pictures of your boys! They are just beautiful together. sigh........ LOVE all the pics. Isn't it great having TWO Havs??! :whoo:

I cant' wait to see more video now that you have a great flip! Woooooeeeee


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Just wanted to share a picture of my new flip video... recognize anyone on it? 



And that nighttime nap I told you the boys were taking? I just had to share these pics because it's too cute and funny:



And in case you didn't notice Kubrick in the last picture:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

thank you for these cute pics Lina.
Does Kubrick mind sharing the bed? I suppose Hitchcock has his own but why sleep alone right?

Do they sleep with you both at night? or do they prefer their own space? errr, rather their own space together?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

gelbergirl, Hitch does have his own bed, but they share Kubrick's bed too sometimes. Oh and they both sleep in their own crates, not on the bed with us.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info Lina. How'd you get the picture on the camera? That's cool. I love that they're sharing the bed so cute.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marianne, if you order it online through the Flip website they will add it to your Flip for free. You can either get one of their pre-made designs or put in your own picture. However, I think this is only available with the MinoHD and not the lower versions.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Time to get a bigger bed for two


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

My Gosh Lina, could they be any cutier..... I don't think so!
Hopefully in the new future I will purchase the flip video and post pictures of my little guy too!!
Please, please keep the videos and picture coming....... everyone loves them.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

OMIGOSH they are so adorable together-big brother and little brother. Makes me think seriously about #2..

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Just catching up on the kids. Lina, the two of them sharing the bed is too cute (kind of sharing anyway). You have 2 beautiful babies! The video was really cute too.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you all! Glad you're enjoying Kubrick and Hitchcock's first couple of weeks at home.  I did start a new thread, in case you haven't seen it that I will keep updating rather than this thread:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7720&


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You need some bunk beds! LOL! That's what DH said we'd have to get if we get Scooter a brother or sister.

There's a website called www.skinit.com and you can make skins for almost any electronic device. I have Scooter on my Blackberry and they're reasonably priced.


----------

